# New guy here, just wanted to say Hey



## dhwest (Apr 13, 2011)

Hey!


----------



## Arnold (Apr 13, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*dhwest* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## dhwest (Apr 13, 2011)

Sweet, Automated message, I rock!


----------



## buff1 (Apr 13, 2011)

yes u do!  so whats ur stats and goals?


----------



## TJTJ (Apr 13, 2011)

stats? WO history?


----------



## Gena Marie (Apr 13, 2011)

Welcome to the board


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 13, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## ROCK STEADY (Apr 13, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Hated (May 3, 2011)

Hi.


----------



## zok37 (May 4, 2011)

Welcome to IronMag!


----------



## living good (May 4, 2011)

whats up


----------



## living good (May 4, 2011)

trying to get my post count up


----------



## living good (May 4, 2011)

one more time


----------



## The Edge (May 10, 2011)

Hey.


----------

